# Thoughts on being chicken owners



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

My daughter happened to lecture me on chickens after my last conversation about a rooster that died.

She asked why we attach ourselves to animals that are livestock and bred for food, only to have to protect them from every predator under the sun. Face it, all animals look at chickens like food. And then we are sad when something happens to them. It's like getting attached to a bird who chances are against them to begin with. They are vulnerable to everything; wildlife, pets, worms, snakes, ailments, viruses, bugs, and their own stupidity (and ours). Chances are good that their death won't be kind in any way.

What type of person gets attached to chickens? Is it because we feel they account for something? Do we believe they have feelings for us? Why is most of our learning from trial and error? 

Are we attracted to repeated suffering? Sadness? 
I know some here like the eggs and the chickens. Some like them being "pets". Others raise them for eggs, then meat. But the thing we all have in common is being on a chicken forum. Striving to improve the health and safety of chickens no matter what they are used for. 

Chickens are livestock and produced for consumption. Some are ornamental. Is our attraction due to their vulnerability? They need us for everything?

I can't help but be emotionally attached to most of my chickens. If I had to give up 10, I don't know what choice to make. Even if I don't really like them much, (LOL). Because all chickens are happiest with the same routine daily.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I keep chickens and other animals because they make me happy.Life is full of ups and downs.I know while they are here,they have a good life and are happy.They are the reason I get out of bed in the morning and entertain me all day.They make me laugh and cry,but mostly laugh(especially the geese!!!).I find more pleasure than sadness and dread the day I may get too old to take care of them.I can't imagine my life without my menagerie.I always felt sorry for people without animals.....


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm with CQ on this. 

Those of us that choose to have them probably worry about the wild animals that are sick or injured too. i know I do. 

Anyone that bases their choice on why they chose chickens on whether or not they are more vulnerable has a problem. 

And the reasons are many for those that do have them, you already alluded to it mentioning eggs, meat, lawn ornaments.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I love them..their personalities, looks , everything. The good out weighs the bad. I'm very attached to all mine. And get just as sad when they die just like my dogs and cats.. I'm so glad I got into them, and I'm so glad I met all you here on the forum too

Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> My daughter happened to lecture me on chickens after my last conversation about a rooster that died.
> 
> She asked why we attach ourselves only to have to protect them from every predator under the sun. And then we are sad when something happens to them. They are vulnerable to everything; wildlife, pets, worms, snakes, ailments, viruses, bugs, and their own stupidity (and ours).
> Are we attracted to repeated suffering? Sadness?
> They need us for everything.


You can tell your daughter that you did the same for her. 
I can relate with you, and what the others have stated.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

You are right. They do bring me happiness. And I think I've learned that 24 chickens does not bring me more. I do love watching them and do like making their lives good. I can't imagine not having them.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Then there is this: God commands us to care for HIS animals.
http://bible.knowing-jesus.com/topics/Caring-For-Animals


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

There are more good times than bad.When you loose a favorite,it's natural to feel the lose but there's another favorite out there,waiting for you to come take them home.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yeah the 2 in my avatar, one gets upset if I don't pick her up and hold her. She insists. Now the sister has caught on , but doesn't whine about it, but I pick her up too and she seems to like it. I don't know if you've seen it but a content or happy chicken smacks it's lips (beaks) a few times and that's what they do.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Yes, I've had them smack their beaks (kisses?) while holding and/or hugging my forearm.
Have you ever heard them cooing/twilling inside the coop at night? It's a sign of contentment, all is well and I love hearing it.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Mine do something like that when they're settling in for the night. I call it twittering.

Sent from my SM-T580 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Over the last few years my daughter had asked me why I need so many chickens. I replied Why did you have 3 kids? 
One time she asked me why I traded in a good car for a new one, and I replied "why did you need a new house?"

It's taken me years to develop "come backs" that could halt her in her tracks. Her mouth really did need it, even tho I love her to death!

God bless my Houdans. They like being picked up and carried. I get an egg or 2 a day. My first one was like that. It's a good breed.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

My rooster closes his eyes and purrs when I hold him.He loves it and comes to me for lovings.He's a really good rooster for a mutt.


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

dawg53 said:


> Yes, I've had them smack their beaks (kisses?) while holding and/or hugging my forearm.
> Have you ever heard them cooing/twilling inside the coop at night? It's a sign of contentment, all is well and I love hearing it.


I've heard mine doing it. It sounds like a nice purring or a human "rolling their r's". I went to check on them around 9:00 one night and I shined my flashlight through the window, and they looked at me and twilled. It was so cute!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I don't think I've heard twilling yet. I'll have to pay attention.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

That is an interesting question, I DID NOT expect to become attached to my chickens. Funny story, hubby took the girls to Tractor Supply, girls asked if they could wander, he says sure have fun, they come back with these goofy faces asking if they could have some chickens. Mind you , he went to only buy a tarp for the pig pen (at that time we had 2 micro mini pigs, we are down to 1). So home they come with 6 chickens, and all that come with it. We held them, feed/watered them, watched them grow, moved them to a coop outside and fell in love with them. I love to watch them around the yard, hear them talk to me and each other...especially the pig! I didn't realize they were "twilling" but love the sound at night. I pick each one up everyday, when I walk outside they come right to me, talk and then go back to looking for bugs. Life is simple when you sit back and watch them..


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Watching chickens go about their day is very much like watching an aquarium full of colorful fish. It's almost zen like.

And your story, WM, about being an accidental chicken owner is a very common one.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## tixychick (Aug 15, 2017)

robin416 said:


> I'm with CQ on this.
> 
> Those of us that choose to have them probably worry about the wild animals that are sick or injured too. i know I do.
> 
> ...


----------



## tixychick (Aug 15, 2017)

I love my chicken so much that I took her to the poultry vet. Good news is Rosie is on the mend. She was dehydrated but the vet rehydrated her with an injection. I was given chicken dioralite to give her by syringe twice daily as well as natural yogurt mixed to a watery paste with cider vinegar & gave her this twice daily for 4 days till she finally ate for herself. I kept giving her the dioralite for a further 3 days. She is getting stronger everyday and now can climb her ladder to bed.
She has started talking to me again and coming for visits to the kitchen door. This may have been a bacterial infection. We will never know but
Thank goodness for Rosie.She found me and saved me from deep depression and now I have repaid her. Funny but she seemed to know that I was nursing her better, she opened her beak for her medicine.
Bless Rosie
I love her so much. She is one in a million.

Thank you for your advice and grateful thanks to my great vet who happens to love chickens too.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

More than a few of us have used a vet to help our birds to recover from one thing or another. Some frown down on us for doing that extra because it's just a chicken, but those of us that know better ignore them.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

tixychick said:


> I love my chicken so much that I took her to the poultry vet. Good news is Rosie is on the mend. She was dehydrated but the vet rehydrated her with an injection. I was given chicken dioralite to give her by syringe twice daily as well as natural yogurt mixed to a watery paste with cider vinegar & gave her this twice daily for 4 days till she finally ate for herself. I kept giving her the dioralite for a further 3 days. She is getting stronger everyday and now can climb her ladder to bed.
> She has started talking to me again and coming for visits to the kitchen door. This may have been a bacterial infection. We will never know but
> Thank goodness for Rosie.She found me and saved me from deep depression and now I have repaid her. Funny but she seemed to know that I was nursing her better, she opened her beak for her medicine.
> Bless Rosie
> ...


That's a cute story. I have a vet that sees chickens too. So now he's the dog's vet too.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

tixychick said:


> I love my chicken so much that I took her to the poultry vet. Good news is Rosie is on the mend. She was dehydrated but the vet rehydrated her with an injection. I was given chicken dioralite to give her by syringe twice daily as well as natural yogurt mixed to a watery paste with cider vinegar & gave her this twice daily for 4 days till she finally ate for herself. I kept giving her the dioralite for a further 3 days. She is getting stronger everyday and now can climb her ladder to bed.
> She has started talking to me again and coming for visits to the kitchen door. This may have been a bacterial infection. We will never know but
> Thank goodness for Rosie.She found me and saved me from deep depression and now I have repaid her. Funny but she seemed to know that I was nursing her better, she opened her beak for her medicine.
> Bless Rosie
> ...


I'm glad your hen is doing better. I would substitute the yogurt for buttermilk instead. I would also stop the apple cider vinegar. Yogurt is not as easily absorbed and tends to pass through the digestive tract, whereas buttermilk coats intestinal lining and is easily absorbed. Buttermilk also slows the spread of cocci. Buttermilk is a much better probiotic than the yogurt. Add it to plain boiled white rice to give to your chicken. Make sure the rice has cooled before giving the mixture to your hen.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Dawg is right. Buttermilk is good. But I like Yogurt too. I do not give probiotics in my situation. Most likely I'd be giving back bacteria that I want gone. To me vitamins and elytes are good.


----------



## oldhen2345 (May 14, 2017)

"Buttermilk is a much better probiotic than the yogurt. Add it to plain boiled white rice to give to your chicken. Make sure the rice has cooled before giving the mixture to your hen."

I give my chooks warm - not hot- rice in the winter to help them keep warm. I had not thought to soak it in buttermilk, will try that this winter.


----------



## oldhen2345 (May 14, 2017)

My chickens are my stress relief. I get up early in the morning- daybreak- and they are usually waiting by the fence for me to bring their feed. I sit and watch them while I drink my coffee and a couple like to come sit on me for a visit. After work, I go outside and collect my eggs and give them a snack of BOSS or meal worms- they see me and run for the gate. I sit and watch them sometimes until they go in for the night.
I thought all chickens were equally wonderful- I was wrong. Last year I got a batch that I just could not warm up to. I rehomed all but 2 of them and got a batch of day olds in the spring. Each one of the new batch is special to me- as are the two from the old batch. Each has a precious personality- all funny and quirky. I have two more than I wanted initially, but can not decide who should go- so I have 7 instead of 5. Chicken math?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

That's interesting. I've had 2 bullies I rehomed once. I try to accept them for who they are, LOL. Not always easy.


----------

